# Trailer Park Boys



## Ancestor (Aug 10, 2008)

This is pretty funny stuff:


----------



## CentaurPorn (Aug 10, 2008)

Love the show. Its done here in Atlantic Canada. Have been watching it since the B&W Pilot. Anyone that has not seen it check it out for sure.  Great bunch of guys. They float around the local bars here once in a while.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GGL0qGk5lA&feature=related 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GGL0qGk5lA&feature=related


----------



## PostOrganic (Aug 10, 2008)

By far my favorite show on TV.  

I watch it all the time... even re-runs I've seen 3-4 times before are still funny when I watch them.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 11, 2008)

We don't need to watch it here, we can practically live it.


----------



## Decipher (Aug 11, 2008)

Easily my favourite TV show. Funny as hell and very easy to relate too. Whenever it came time for the Season Premeire, I would invite over all my buds, cook up some chicken fingers and fries, roll a couple, and rum & coke's all round.......

Fuck I love this show....


----------



## Crucified (Aug 11, 2008)

show rules


----------



## Shawn (Aug 14, 2008)

Funny show.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 2, 2014)

....ing love this show. Been watching it like crazy. They're filming a new season.


----------



## SpaceDock (Mar 2, 2014)

Been watching these guys since the beginning. They taught me I to get my life back together; start growing dope again and get my grade nine. 

New season and a new movie in the pipe... Hopefully it's not any of that shit from the mall, only gets you stoned for an hour. Well, I need to run to the lc for chips, pop, and a bar.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 4, 2014)

I think they only filmed a movie, unfortunately. Here's a trailer:

Trailer Park Boys 3 - Don't Legalize It - Official Greenband Trailer | Watch the video - Yahoo Movies Canada

Man, everyone gained a LOT of weight (besides Lahey)! I was so attracted to Sarah back in the early seasons. 

I've watched every season 4 or 5 times, it's one of my favorite shows of all time, but I didn't really like either movie. The christmas special is good though.


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 4, 2014)

I saw them live in december! Tried finding the boys after so we could smoke a six paper joint but they were swarmed by people afterwards. New movie and season 8 soon! Apparently they already have season 9 written too


----------



## wankerness (Mar 6, 2014)

Netflix | Only On Netflix: Canada's Incomparably-Entertaining Trailer Park Boys Return For Seasons 8 & 9 Beginning This Fall

Awesome!


----------



## TylerEstes (Mar 6, 2014)

Is Randy ever gonna have that baby?


----------



## ncfiala (Mar 6, 2014)

I freakin love the Trailer Park Boys. Can't wait for seasons 8 and 9 and the new movie. All aboard the Swayze Express.


----------



## SpaceDock (Mar 6, 2014)

TylerEstes said:


> Is Randy ever gonna have that baby?



He's pregnant with a bucket o chicken and some dirty burgers.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 6, 2014)

Speaking of Randy, Bubble's description of him as a "coagulated hot dog gravy bun bastard" is my favorite insult ever used on that show. Besides maybe "astronaut cock and snoopy the F*** dog" cause it made no sense at all.


----------



## jordanky (Mar 12, 2014)

wankerness said:


> Speaking of Randy, Bubble's description of him as a "coagulated hot dog gravy bun bastard" is my favorite insult ever used on that show. Besides maybe "astronaut cock and snoopy the F*** dog" cause it made no sense at all.



I'm partial to 'Cinnamon Roll ....in' Head' and 'Indianapolis Jones' myself. I love TPB, my favorite scenes by far are any time that Ricky falls down, the 'Survival of the Fitness' scene has me laughing my ass of every time


----------



## SpaceDock (Mar 12, 2014)

Mustard Tiger..... but seriously, smokes let's go!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Mar 12, 2014)

Who's astronaut-cock and snoopy-the-....-dog?


----------



## wankerness (Mar 12, 2014)

capoeiraesp said:


> Who's astronaut-cock and snoopy-the-....-dog?



Cory and Trevor. I think it's used in the same episode with this:


----------



## crg123 (Mar 12, 2014)

Sooooo excited Netflix is resurrecting this show.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Mar 22, 2014)

wankerness said:


> Cory and Trevor. I think it's used in the same episode with this:




Watched every season close to 20x.


----------



## zappatton2 (Apr 13, 2014)

My wife and I have been burning through the DVDs, just cuz it's been a while, and we just realized last night that Lahey's daughter in Ellen Page! I don't know how many times I've seen those episodes, more than a few anyway, and I had no idea (though she did strike me as familiar).


----------



## drmosh (Apr 13, 2014)

best show ever


----------



## crg123 (May 21, 2014)

preview of the new season >.<

https://ca.celebrity.yahoo.com/blog...w-season-of--trailer-park-boys-125817256.html


----------



## wankerness (May 23, 2014)

Wow, J-Roc looks OLD!


----------



## crg123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Photo of the new season.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....5_10202750793384372_2362757115602226370_n.jpg

Looks like Bubbles is taking over the park...


----------



## Vhyle (Jun 10, 2014)

The show is absolute genius. I've marathon'd the whole series a few times on Netflix, and it never gets old. Comedic brilliance! Ricky is my favorite character, with his "Rickyisms". F*CKING COCK TRACTOR!

The 8th season will be on Netflix this fall, and they're working season 9 right now. I can't wait!

The only thing I haven't seen yet is the newest film, "Don't Legalize It". So far I haven't had any luck finding it down here.


----------



## Vhyle (Jun 10, 2014)

And "Officers Cock Knuckles and Dick Lock" is one of my favorite insults as well.


----------



## twizza (Jun 16, 2014)

"Boys, we got a complaint that someone was getting high and drunk and playing space in the middle of the street."


"Yeah, us. F-ing stoned right now, got a problem with that."


----------

